# REVOLUTION, STRIKES and DRY-DOCK



## Ian b (Aug 16, 2007)

I sailed on the La Chacra, La Marea and La Estancia.
On La Chacra we seemed to get held up wherever we went. In Rio we were anchored in the bay for about seven weeks and then alongside for six. During that time there was a revolution and a general strike. The propellor hit the sea bed when departing which caused us to have to go into dry-dock in Japan (four weeks). Later we were held up in Durban. I did'nt mind, but it left me broke.
The La Marea carried VW Beetles from Bremmen to various ports in north America, 500 at a time I believe! Backwards and forewards, backwards and forewards. Paid off after six months.
The La Estancia. Built in Belfast '65, worked by and then eight month trip tramping. Was called back to Belfast because of strike, paid off. Got married, got shore job!!


----------

